# Coming Pandemic?



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I've seen some articles recently that state a pandemic is coming. Even Bill Gates was talking about this not long ago. If it does, our infrastructure would be seriously hit. Things like food and medicine would become very hard to get.

https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-warns-the-next-pandemic-disease-is-coming-2018-4

https://metro.co.uk/2018/07/30/pandemic-wipe-900-million-people-experts-warn-7775331/

So, what I'm wondering is how you would treat something like the Spanish Flu, the Bird Flu or anything similar that is either drug resistant or drugs just aren't available?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

It really depends on how aggressively it transmits from person to person and how fast it kills. If it can live on a hard surface for a few hours or survive in strong sunlight for an hour I suspect Bill Gates estimate of 30 million dead would be on the low side.

When the bird flu hit Hong Kong there was a shortage of masks and gloves, same problem in China. But the bird flu (H5N1) wasn't very deadly compared with some of the viruses man could create in a lab. And it wouldn't take a government supported lab. In NYC alone there are dozens of people who have $10,000 labs in their apartments trying to create a better oil sludge eating bacteria using gene splicing to get rich (read that in Fortune magazine a few years ago). Gene splicing in bacteria is not that hard or expensive now days, viruses are a little harder to work with.

Buying a case of gloves and N-95 masks is probably your best option as far as prepping goes. Minimizing human contact at all costs after an outbreak may be the best defense. Having the ability for your family to avoid human contact outside the people living in the house for many months would also count as a strong prep in my opinion.

As far as treatment goes if there is no realistic treatment the best thing is to avoid it and not bring it home to your family.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A lady I know who is a homeopath suggested MunityBoost and LDM -100. It turns out that LDM-100 is "is pure Lomatium dissectum extract in an organic cane alcohol base. " This is from there website. LMD-100 can cause a rash in some people so they recommend you start with MunityBoost first to build up your immune system.

https://barlowherbal.com/

This lady stated that


> lomatium- LDM100- would be good for pandemic flu, as shown by use by American Indians who were spared from the ravages of the 1918 epidemic because the use of lomatium.


ETA: If you can't tell, I'm researching this now.

Also I'm not a big fan of pharmaceutical companies as they put way too much garbage in their products.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

inceptor said:


> A lady I know who is a homeopath suggested MunityBoost and LDM -100. It turns out that LDM-100 is "is pure Lomatium dissectum extract in an organic cane alcohol base. " This is from there website. LMD-100 can cause a rash in some people so they recommend you start with MunityBoost first to build up your immune system.
> 
> https://barlowherbal.com/
> 
> ...


So is Amantadine for influenza type A (available online, made in India) but you mentioned something drug resistant. By drug resistant I think you mean something that we really don't have a good cure for. Boosting the immune system is useful but limited. Bee propolis and Royal Jelly are also suppose to build up the immune system.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Elvis said:


> So is Amantadine for influenza type A (available online, made in India) but you mentioned something drug resistant. By drug resistant I think you mean something that we really don't have a good cure for. Boosting the immune system is useful but limited. Bee propolis and Royal Jelly are also suppose to build up the immune system.


Yes I mentioned drug resistant. That was in the article too. But my thinking is that just because they bugs outsmarted big pharma doesn't mean that something homeopathic won't work. Big pharma dismisses all homeopathic remedies out of hand but the flip side is that they worked for centuries. Yes people died during that time but I believe it had to do more with hygiene and diet.

Right now all I'm taking from big pharma is blood pressure medicine. That is my fault because for the last 10 years I sat on my behind at a computer and got no exorcise. And for the first 3-4 of those 10 years I ate lunch at fast food restaurants. My fault. Now that I'm retired, I trying to fix that.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

For the conspiracy theorists coming in from orbit briefly to join us here, think about this: we already HAVE weaponized smallpox and anthrax... why not influenza? A strain with no available vaccine, and a 90% mortality rate. If there were a globalist conspiracy to do most of us in, this would be the easiest and the most plausibly deniable. Hasn't happened. Discussion?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> For the conspiracy theorists coming in from orbit briefly to join us here, think about this: we already HAVE weaponized smallpox and anthrax... why not influenza? A strain with no available vaccine, and a 90% mortality rate. If there were a globalist conspiracy to do most of us in, this would be the easiest and the most plausibly deniable. Hasn't happened. Discussion?


I'm not getting in to the alien aspect. But we know most governments have departments to develop biological weapons. I'm just trying to discuss some of them and what you would use to try to cure it.

ETA: I'm trying to do my best to be in the 10% you listed. I won't just lay down and say oh well. I intend to fight whatever comes my way with what I have. And for as long as I can.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I'm not getting in to the alien aspect. But we know most governments have departments to develop biological weapons. I'm just trying to discuss some of them and what you would use to try to cure it.
> 
> ETA: I'm trying to do my best to be in the 10% you listed. I won't just lay down and say oh well. I intend to fight whatever comes my way with what I have. And for as long as I can.


Alien aspect?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> For the conspiracy theorists *coming in from orbit briefly to join us here*


It sounded like that's what you were referring to. At least, that's how I read it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

inceptor said:


> It sounded like that's what you were referring to. At least, that's how I read it.


OK, I see. No, I meant the conspiracy theorists who were "way out there". But not THAT far out LOL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

From what I have read and seen, most experts say it's when, not if, a bug out of hell gets loose. Not even mentioning the terrorist aspect, which I believe is not totally out of the realm of possibilities. A lot of factors involved here. How virulent, how long it takes to kill, incubate, airborne, etc. It's a tuff scenario to prepare for since there are so many variables. I have plenty of the masks, soaps, eye protection, antibiotics, and medicines, but will any of it matter? Our medical infastrucure, emergency services, all would be overwhelmed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

3 words: Drug. Resistant. Mrsa. It's getting stronger we are getting dumber.

In another thread on another topic a few months back I mentioned a stat I heard recently. In my area there is 1 first responder for every 800 people. Relating here that means a lot of people will be dying in a pandemic.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> From what I have read and seen, most experts say it's when, not if, a bug out of hell gets loose. Not even mentioning the terrorist aspect, which I believe is not totally out of the realm of possibilities. A lot of factors involved here. How virulent, how long it takes to kill, incubate, airborne, etc. It's a tuff scenario to prepare for since there are so many variables. I have plenty of the masks, soaps, eye protection, antibiotics, and medicines, but will any of it matter? Our medical infastrucure, emergency services, all would be overwhelmed.


Yep. 
And let's say it's a superflu, killing one in 10 people.
Imagine 1 in 10 people lying dead everywhere.
A lot of old friends then come to visit as well... typhoid fever, cholera, or plague.
Along with severe water and food/supplies shortages as a result, it will be quite the scene.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

pandemics are totally survivable - and should be one of the first specific SHTFs to prepare for after the basics ... defense is isolation - need to close it down early enough to avoid the associated disease ...

what doesn't get discussed - a pandemic resulting from a SHTF from a totally different igniter - all kinds of possible disease outbreaks from the loss of sanitation & readily available potable water - blown into a pandemic chiefly from the total lack of medical care - spread from the depreciated living conditions >>>> a post SHTF pandemic could be a bigger killer and a more major SHTF than the original igniter ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being rural and isolated and keeping the fleeing city slickers away is a partical eipedemic/pandemic solution.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

inceptor said:


> A lady I know who is a homeopath suggested MunityBoost and LDM -100. It turns out that LDM-100 is "is pure Lomatium dissectum extract in an organic cane alcohol base. "


Rereading your post the phrase "organic cane alcohol base" jumped out at me, Cane alcohol is ethyl alcohol, that's the same thing they dilute your gasoline with. It's also featured in a lot of country western songs, causes a lot of bar fights, and is what Snake-Oil salesman used for a base for many of their elixirs that supposedly could cure everything from gall stones to hemorrhoids. It was also the primary ingredient in bathtub gin.

So if her MunityBoost doesn't cure you at least you won't be feeling any pain.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bill Gates is a POS UN Agenda 21/2030 bobo that supports a die off of people world wide. With that said....



> Superbugs Are Becoming RESISTANT To Alcohol Disinfectants





> Tim Stinear, a microbiologist at Australia's Doherty Institute who co-led the study, said that in Australia alone, use of the alcohol-based hand hygiene has increased tenfold over the past 20 years. "So we are using a lot and the environment is changing," he said. Yet while rates of MRSA and other infections have stabilized due to heightened hygiene, Stinear said, VRE infection rates have not. This prompted his team to investigate the VRE bug for potential resistance to disinfectant alcohols.


Superbugs Are Becoming RESISTANT To Alcohol Disinfectants

Also.....



> John Barry on The Pandemic Risk: How Much Should We Worry?


John Barry on The Pandemic Risk: How Much Should We Worry?



> The Clade X Simulation Shows We Are NOT READY: Here's How a Pandemic Virus Could Kill 900 Million People


The Clade X Simulation Shows We Are NOT READY: Here's How a Pandemic Virus Could Kill 900 Million People


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Being rural and isolated and keeping the fleeing city slickers away is a partical eipedemic/pandemic solution.


hate to be the bearer of bad news >>> better chance these days of a pandemic getting started in the rural areas and spreading elsewhere - total miracle that some disease hasn't come north from South & Central America with the illegals ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> hate to be the bearer of bad news >>> better chance these days of a pandemic getting started in the rural areas and spreading elsewhere - total miracle that some disease hasn't come north from South & Central America with the illegals ....


Lots of drug resistant tb with illegals. South and Cental America has cities too. I will take my chances away from people during a pandemic.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The full movie on YouTube..._After Armageddon_

Deals with a worldwide pandemic.

Interesting/eye-opening watch...for any disaster.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> For the conspiracy theorists coming in from orbit briefly to join us here, think about this: we already HAVE weaponized smallpox and anthrax... why not influenza? A strain with no available vaccine, and a 90% mortality rate. If there were a globalist conspiracy to do most of us in, this would be the easiest and the most plausibly deniable. Hasn't happened. Discussion?


Or blight the monocrops. Probably far safer as a conspirator to develop a blight resistant seed and then crush the populative food source. Why risk influenza to yourself or your love ones in an uncontrollable pandemic when you can store food/seeds, bunker down, watch the world starve into oblivion, and then resurface. I don't know maybe that's too complex.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> The full movie on YouTube..._After Armageddon_
> 
> Deals with a worldwide pandemic.
> 
> Interesting/eye-opening watch...for any disaster.


only problem is that movie is a better "don't do this" than anything else >>> these people should have realized their damn lucky streak early on and played the lottery ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> pandemics are totally survivable - and should be one of the first specific SHTFs to prepare for after the basics ... defense is isolation - need to close it down early enough to avoid the associated disease ...
> 
> what doesn't get discussed - a pandemic resulting from a SHTF from a totally different igniter - all kinds of possible disease outbreaks from the loss of sanitation & readily available potable water - blown into a pandemic chiefly from the total lack of medical care - spread from the depreciated living conditions >>>> a post SHTF pandemic could be a bigger killer and a more major SHTF than the original igniter ...


Part of my plan. Isolation. Problem is timing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I know a pandemic is possible, I am prepared to implement isolation for as long as necessary. I do have supplies to 
"hopefully" protect me if I need to go out where the infection will be present. BUT that said, I believe the first world nations 
are prepared to handle a pandemic and isolate people. World Health Org "tries" to monitor what is occurring in countries 
that are too well organized. BUT...
BTW, the Ebola vaccine was almost prepared before everyone heard about Ebola in West Africa.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Part of my plan. Isolation.* Problem is timing.*


That's my biggest issue. I'm retired so that's not much of a problem for me. However, my wife is a school librarian. Schools are one of the best places to pick up any virus, etc. I kinda like having her around so I'm trying to find something to treat it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That's my biggest issue. I'm retired so that's not much of a problem for me. However, my wife is a school librarian. Schools are one of the best places to pick up any virus, etc. I kinda like having her around so I'm trying to find something to treat it.


True, both the wife and I are forced to participate with the unwashed masses so it would be critical to get the timing correct. At what point do you say it's time to button things up before you contract the bug? I can imagine most will wait to long. A man can fly around the globe in several hours, open borders and mass invasions from every hell hole on earth makes for an easy target rich environment, and don't think for a second our friendly neighborhood terrorist isn't all to aware of the possibilities. A pandemic is one of the things that worries me most. So many variables that you simply have no control over or don't know about. I would rather fight the muslim terrorists in the street then a super bug, at least I know what kills them. :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Double post. Not sure how I keep doing that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

inceptor said:


> That's my biggest issue. I'm retired so that's not much of a problem for me. However, my wife is a school librarian. Schools are one of the best places to pick up any virus, etc. I kinda like having her around so I'm trying to find something to treat it.


that's a tough one - school library wouldn't be on the top of my list like other school sections, public transit and med centers >>>> but you definitely have possibly contaminated materials from the students coming thru - and fairly close up contact on the viral side ....

if there's absolutely any sign of something going down - anywhere in the country - hitting up the disposable gloves & sanitizer real heavy would be advisable - doubt if your wife gets away with a mask >>>>>> checking out a crapload of reading material and heading home would be in the cards sooner or later - at least she wouldn't be on the lockdown list for quasi-necessary employees ....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A pandemic is always coming . The reason why we did not have pandemics in the past it took 6-8 months to to get from St Louis to Oregon or California walking with your stuff in a wagon pulled by mules or oxens. Sailing from England to America in the 1700 took how long? Folks died on ships at sea before bringing the disease to the American Continent . Same with slowing down movement of disease from Europe to Africa or Asia and from Asia to Europe.

Now days you can drive from St Louis to Oregon in a couple days fly in a 4 hours, fly from Asia to Europe in one day. You get exposed and do not get sick and die on a months long sea voyage you get exposed and when you come down with symptoms you are in another country.

Besides Flu we have had HIV, Ebola, Middle East Respiratory Syndrome not ot mention 100 of epidemics in my life time https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics

The US does not spend enough on Public Health so when the next Pandemic that is spread person to person by airborne droplets appears it is going to wipe a lot of folks out.

We do have better methods for vaccines but the ability to get vaccines out quickly is lacking at the local level in many areas of the country.

Best to prepare to isolate for several weeks/ months if you can then when the medical counter measure is available go get it.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Well for one, I have a pretty strong immune system. I was raised in a time that didn't have Purell, antibacterial wipes and soaps, mom didn't spray my world down with Lysol. We played outside with other kids, poked dead birds and mice with sticks, we got colds, probably a little cross contamination from the kitchen, ate our eggs over easy, our hamburger rare, probably ate a little undercooked chicken and pork as well. We grew up exposed to all kinds of germs and viruses, we got sick which strengthened our immune systems, not something a lot of kids today can say.

I have high quality .1 micron masks, and respirators with p100 filters, a big box of emerganC and Zicam to help boost our immune systems.

Outside of that it will just be playing it safe, treat everyone as if they are exhaling asbestos and steer clear of others as much as possible.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

What I want most of all is some advance notice. Any fast moving epidemic will be slow reported to the media. Then when hits our doorstep it'll be near-pandemic. So I joined my local CERT. And MRC. MRC is allied with the county department of health who are hooked into the state department of health. Knowledge, awareness then alerts happen. 

I also joined some CDC RSS feeds in hopes of hearing about deployments and such in response to aggressive local population outbreaks weeks before it goes epidemic then pandemic. 

My response to your question getting isolated quickly and hunkering down hoping the pandemic burns itself out or somebody comes up with a vaccine or survivable treatment protocol. I have decent preps. I don't have any Tyvek suits, yet. 

Quickly means knowledge. I'm hoping I have the right information coming to me. And I don't fly very often now. I do travel with surgical gloves am N95 masks. And I know how to properly doff and don PPE, too. Both CERT. And MRC taught me that.

Not sure I totally agree that we lack vaccine distribution at the local level. My county practices ever year. Our is in October with a planning meeting in 2 weeks. The problem is producing the vaccine in quantity and distributing it to the local level quickly. This assume the vaccine is NOT already in the Strategic National Stockpile which highly mobile.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

woodchipper518 said:


> What I want most of all is some advance notice. Any fast moving epidemic will be slow reported to the media. Then when hits our doorstep it'll be near-pandemic. So I joined my local CERT. And MRC. MRC is allied with the county department of health who are hooked into the state department of health. Knowledge, awareness then alerts happen.
> 
> I also joined some CDC RSS feeds in hopes of hearing about deployments and such in response to aggressive local population outbreaks weeks before it goes epidemic then pandemic.
> 
> ...


I too joined the local county CERT but tried to transfer to the one in my burb. The burb is not that organized and it didn't work but Brenda still keeps me on the mailing list. I am a member of the MRC here and am a communications coordinator. I'm still semi-active there. One of the benefits of being in the MRC is that we and our families get first access to vaccines so we don't worry about our families and are able to help others.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

You know Brenda, I know Brenda. I know Seth, if you know Seth....we might know each other. Yep, getting vaccines early also means we are the beta-testers, too!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

woodchipper518 said:


> You know Brenda, I know Brenda. I know Seth, if you know Seth....we might know each other. Yep, getting vaccines early also means we are the beta-testers, too!


I dropped Brenda's name because I figured you were in my neck of the woods.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> From what I have read and seen, most experts say it's when, not if, a bug out of hell gets loose. Not even mentioning the terrorist aspect, which I believe is not totally out of the realm of possibilities. A lot of factors involved here. How virulent, how long it takes to kill, incubate, airborne, etc. It's a tuff scenario to prepare for since there are so many variables. I have plenty of the masks, soaps, eye protection, antibiotics, and medicines, but will any of it matter? Our medical infastrucure, emergency services, all would be overwhelmed.


The threat of a pandemic has always concerned me more than any other SHTF scenario except maybe zombies. 
You are very correct in saying our medical infrastructure would be overwhelmed. We can not deal effectively with the "common" flu viruses that make their rounds every year. This past flu season, people were dying at a rate of more than 4,000 a week in our supposed medically advanced country. How many would die if we were actually hit with something we have little or no immunity to? More people died in the past flu season in the US than died during the swine flu season of 2009-2010.

Every year it gets worse. The hospitals in my area were overflowing with patients who were to sick with the flu to be at home. Many of them also ended up with pneumonia or respiratory failure because of the flu. To say we were over capacity is an understatement. Every room was full, people were boarding in the halls on every available bed and stretcher that could be found. In our emergency department alone it was not uncommon to have 150 or more people waiting for DAYS, not hours to be admitted. 
We had a shortage of IV fluids and IV antibiotics on top of things because of Puerto Rico being the United states main supplier of these, and they had been wiped out in a hurricane. You can not even to begin to understand the nightmare of germ control in a situation like this. I don't work in the biggest city in Washington, but one of them. We should have been able to obtain the supplies we needed, and we couldn't. Equipment that would normally be dedicated to that one patient for their stay was cleaned and used by several people a day. I don't care what the cleaners claim, I don't trust any product but bleach to kill those germs, and we seldom use bleach anymore. The last 3 years flu season has been a nightmare. I won't take the chance of not wearing a mask from the time I enter, until I leave the hospital. One of these times I'm afraid Flu season will end up being that pandemic we talk about but there is no way to tell when it will happen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> *The threat of a pandemic has always concerned me more than any other SHTF scenario except maybe zombies. *
> You are very correct in saying our medical infrastructure would be overwhelmed. We can not deal effectively with the "common" flu viruses that make their rounds every year. This past flu season, people were dying at a rate of more than 4,000 a week in our supposed medically advanced country. How many would die if we were actually hit with something we have little or no immunity to? More people died in the past flu season in the US than died during the swine flu season of 2009-2010.
> 
> Every year it gets worse. The hospitals in my area were overflowing with patients who were to sick with the flu to be at home. Many of them also ended up with pneumonia or respiratory failure because of the flu. To say we were over capacity is an understatement. Every room was full, people were boarding in the halls on every available bed and stretcher that could be found. In our emergency department alone it was not uncommon to have 150 or more people waiting for DAYS, not hours to be admitted.
> We had a shortage of IV fluids and IV antibiotics on top of things because of Puerto Rico being the United states main supplier of these, and they had been wiped out in a hurricane. You can not even to begin to understand the nightmare of germ control in a situation like this. I don't work in the biggest city in Washington, but one of them. We should have been able to obtain the supplies we needed, and we couldn't. Equipment that would normally be dedicated to that one patient for their stay was cleaned and used by several people a day. I don't care what the cleaners claim, I don't trust any product but bleach to kill those germs, and we seldom use bleach anymore. The last 3 years flu season has been a nightmare. I won't take the chance of not wearing a mask from the time I enter, until I leave the hospital. One of these times I'm afraid Flu season will end up being that pandemic we talk about but there is no way to tell when it will happen.


Yeah, me too. It's on my top 5 list.

How would you treat your family if no medication was available? I know there is alternative medicine out there so I'm trying to find out what others think or have used in the past. One of the things I'm getting is Barlow's LDM-100 to have on hand.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, me too. It's on my top 5 list.
> 
> How would you treat your family if no medication was available? I know there is alternative medicine out there so I'm trying to find out what others think or have used in the past. One of the things I'm getting is Barlow's LDM-100 to have on hand.


It's in my top 5 as well. The problem is any of the others in that top 5 list will bring about the need to deal with disease as a direct result of the event itself. One way or the other we will have to deal with it I am afraid. I store fish antibiotics, vitamins, medicines, bleach, alcohol, masks and various forms of sanitizing but will it be enough? I can see where one would become quickly over matched, much like our medical and emergency services would be.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> The threat of a pandemic has always concerned me more than any other SHTF scenario except maybe zombies.
> You are very correct in saying our medical infrastructure would be overwhelmed. We can not deal effectively with the "common" flu viruses that make their rounds every year. This past flu season, people were dying at a rate of more than 4,000 a week in our supposed medically advanced country. How many would die if we were actually hit with something we have little or no immunity to? More people died in the past flu season in the US than died during the swine flu season of 2009-2010.
> 
> Every year it gets worse. The hospitals in my area were overflowing with patients who were to sick with the flu to be at home. Many of them also ended up with pneumonia or respiratory failure because of the flu. To say we were over capacity is an understatement. Every room was full, people were boarding in the halls on every available bed and stretcher that could be found. In our emergency department alone it was not uncommon to have 150 or more people waiting for DAYS, not hours to be admitted.
> We had a shortage of IV fluids and IV antibiotics on top of things because of Puerto Rico being the United states main supplier of these, and they had been wiped out in a hurricane. You can not even to begin to understand the nightmare of germ control in a situation like this. I don't work in the biggest city in Washington, but one of them. We should have been able to obtain the supplies we needed, and we couldn't. Equipment that would normally be dedicated to that one patient for their stay was cleaned and used by several people a day. I don't care what the cleaners claim, I don't trust any product but bleach to kill those germs, and we seldom use bleach anymore. The last 3 years flu season has been a nightmare. I won't take the chance of not wearing a mask from the time I enter, until I leave the hospital. One of these times I'm afraid Flu season will end up being that pandemic we talk about but there is no way to tell when it will happen.


here's a question I like to ask the med pro preppers - When do throw in towel on your professional obligation and begin looking out for you & yours?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> It's in my top 5 as well. The problem is any of the others in that top 5 list will bring about the need to deal with disease as a direct result of the event itself. One way or the other we will have to deal with it I am afraid. I store fish antibiotics, vitamins, medicines, bleach, alcohol, masks and various forms of sanitizing but will it be enough? I can see where one would become quickly over matched, much like our medical and emergency services would be.


along with everything else pandemic oriented you need isolation materials & special prep arrangements - especially if you're group oriented at a BOL - those late arrivals could need isolation for 2 weeks or more ..... same same within an individual home >>>> that family member showing signs or returning home from a potentially contaminated situation .....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It's in my top 5 as well. The problem is any of the others in that top 5 list will bring about the need to deal with disease as a direct result of the event itself. One way or the other we will have to deal with it I am afraid. I store fish antibiotics, vitamins, medicines, bleach, alcohol, masks and various forms of sanitizing but will it be enough? I can see where one would become quickly over matched, much like our medical and emergency services would be.


Now you're hitting on my concern. I have all of the above. But what if it's not enough? What if it's an antibiotic resistant strain? I'm looking into herbal remedies also. But what I know you could fit on the head of a pin.

I'm on another board with a lady who is our age. She has been doing this for many years. She recommended Barlow LMD-100. Evidently the main herb there, lomatium, was used by Native Americans successfully.

Also there is an old remedy that was used by thieves back during the black plague. It's now sold as an essential oil called Thieves.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_thieves_vinegar


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> here's a question I like to ask the med pro preppers - When do throw in towel on your professional obligation and begin looking out for you & yours?


This is a question that gets tossed out a lot. So my opinion? I don't have a "professional obligation" anymore than the garbage man or the banker does because this is just a job like any other.

It used to mean something to go to school for an education in a specialized field but not anymore. At work I am a number, not a nurse, not a person, just like with every other job that I have had in my life. My personal feelings of obligation to my patients don't exist anymore. More often than not nurses are treated in ways that, if out in the real world, the offender (patient ) would be throw into jail or at least charged with some type of crime. Daily we are cursed at, disrespected, sexually assaulted, have things thrown at us, hit, kicked, bit, spit upon, stabbed with sharp objects, expected to supply enough narcotic meds to kill a horse so some druggie can get his high so he will stay in the hospital long enough so we can try to heal him. We have to wipe ass of people who get their jollies from us having to do it, just because we are the nurses. We are the ones that are made servants in the luxury hotel people have made of the hospital. And the worst part? We have to do it with a smile on our faces and make those patient happy because ratings are everything in this internet world. If the patients complain, ratings go down and hospital doesn't get as much money. So we deal with it. Just a few days ago I had a patient that was so violent that I had 6 security guards and 3 of the city police in the room with me to deal with it. One of police officers was more afraid of the ass wipe than I was, and stood in the corner with his hand on his gun. Why would I want to stick around to save a patient like that?

Yes there are patients that don't cause problems and for the most part are decent individuals, but I'm not going to risk my life, my safety and that of my family's for any of them. That is where their families need to step in. I should not be expected to pick up the slack where they are lacking. That patient's life is not more important than mine or yours. Maybe it sounds selfish or unprofessional to say what I have, but I can not change or protect what is outside my household if I can not change or protect what is in it. 
I keep my car keys in my pocket and I'm always sure to park in a place with an easy escape if needed. I know all the routes out of the hospital and routes to get home. I'm always ready to leave and will not hesitate to do so if I think I need to. A job is a job and there will always be another one to go to.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, me too. It's on my top 5 list.
> 
> How would you treat your family if no medication was available? I know there is alternative medicine out there so I'm trying to find out what others think or have used in the past. One of the things I'm getting is Barlow's LDM-100 to have on hand.


If you are talking a pandemic you are most likely dealing with a virus we have no immunity against. There is no pill and no herbal remedy that is going to fix this. Yes there are a number of plants out there that are said to boost the immune system but that could be a simple and easy to obtain as dandelions, ginger root or lemon balm. A lot of the old timers used mustard packs and onions to heat up the body and draw out the sickness. There are a ton of ideas out there but what really works is to not get sick. Limiting your exposure to the disease is one of the most important things to do, but being healthy now and protecting your immune system now is probably going to save you over every other solution you come up with. If you are not healthy now, no matter what you are going to have a harder time fighting off any illness. This is why the majority of deaths, and the first to go, are always the elderly and the youngest.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

tirednurse said:


> If you are talking a pandemic you are most likely dealing with a virus we have no immunity against. There is no pill and no herbal remedy that is going to fix this. Yes there are a number of plants out there that are said to boost the immune system but that could be a simple and easy to obtain as dandelions, ginger root or lemon balm. A lot of the old timers used mustard packs and onions to heat up the body and draw out the sickness. There are a ton of ideas out there but what really works is to not get sick. Limiting your exposure to the disease is one of the most important things to do, but being healthy now and protecting your immune system now is probably going to save you over every other solution you come up with. If you are not healthy now, no matter what you are going to have a harder time fighting off any illness. This is why the majority of deaths, and the first to go, are always the elderly and the youngest.


Yes, this is what I have been wanting to mention... for the most part, antibiotics and other meds will be useful to help treat secondary infections but useless against viruses.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> Yes, this is what I have been wanting to mention... for the most part, antibiotics and other meds will be useful to help treat secondary infections but useless against viruses.


Right. No antibiotics to help with a virus. I do keep a large supply of antibiotics as well as every over the counter medication I can, but it will have its limitations.

If antibiotic were widely available during the black plague for example it would probably not have killed so many since that was not caused or spread by a virus. It was spread by fleas and rodents which are common all over the world. In an post Apocalypse world, just as during the black plague pandemic, war, starvation and lack of basic hygiene practices would be the largest contributor in the spread and devastation any disease would cause. If you can't take care of the basic of prevention no amount of antibiotics will prevent a pandemic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@tirednurse It's sad this country has become like this. You are in a thankless profession, at least by many. I admire what you do. I sure couldn't do it.

We have hit a point where disrespect has become the norm. I see this everywhere. Few respect anyone anymore. Some of that is earned and some is not. From judges to police to doctors to nurses to plumbers and electricians. Few respect talent, education and experience. Just driving down the road you see aggressive, pushy and really rude people. People are self absorbed. I have been in my home over 20 years and don't really know my neighbors. Mostly they stay to themselves. Over a month ago I saw a neighbor that needed a hand. He needed a tool I have to fix a plumbing problem. I loaned him the tool. I haven't seen him since. My rule is never loan something you can't afford to lose. I learned that a long time ago. This was one of those tools. After a month I went and bought a new one.

We are supposed to be a service oriented society. Yet we have crooked judges, police, plumbers, electricians and mechanics. One time my wife took her car to have an oil change. The mechanic told her he couldn't do it because she had a rod knocking and needed a new engine. Now any guy with any experience can tell the difference between valve chatter due to low oil and a rod knocking. I was out of town. I diagnosed the problem over the phone and told my wife where the oil was and how to put in a quart. No more noise.

One of my pet peeves is going into a store and get treated like Who the hell are you, what the hell do you want, your bothering me. Give me your money and get the hell out of here. It's no wonder brick and mortar stores are failing. You don't have to deal with it online.

So believe me, I understand your position and back you 100%. Your family comes first.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> If you are talking a pandemic you are most likely dealing with a virus we have no immunity against. There is no pill and no herbal remedy that is going to fix this. Yes there are a number of plants out there that are said to boost the immune system but that could be a simple and easy to obtain as dandelions, ginger root or lemon balm. A lot of the old timers used mustard packs and onions to heat up the body and draw out the sickness. There are a ton of ideas out there but what really works is to not get sick. Limiting your exposure to the disease is one of the most important things to do, but being healthy now and protecting your immune system now is probably going to save you over every other solution you come up with. If you are not healthy now, no matter what you are going to have a harder time fighting off any illness. This is why the majority of deaths, and the first to go, are always the elderly and the youngest.


Both my wife and I are in reasonably good heath. Yes we work at it other than the exercise part. We buy and eat organic. We try to keep lots of fresh veggies and eat salads most days. Now that I'm retired hopefully I can change the exercise part. I am keeping active around the house. Lot's of projects to catch up on.

Alternative medicine is something I've been researching as a back up and supplement. I'm checking out all my options to help mitigate anything that comes along. Natural medicine has been around for centuries and for the most part, it's helped. In some cases where it didn't I suspect diet may have also played a role.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> @tirednurse It's sad this country has become like this. You are in a thankless profession, at least by many. I admire what you do. I sure couldn't do it.
> 
> We have hit a point where disrespect has become the norm. I see this everywhere. Few respect anyone anymore. Some of that is earned and some is not. From judges to police to doctors to nurses to plumbers and electricians. Few respect talent, education and experience. Just driving down the road you see aggressive, pushy and really rude people. People are self absorbed. I have been in my home over 20 years and don't really know my neighbors. Mostly they stay to themselves. Over a month ago I saw a neighbor that needed a hand. He needed a tool I have to fix a plumbing problem. I loaned him the tool. I haven't seen him since. My rule is never loan something you can't afford to lose. I learned that a long time ago. This was one of those tools. After a month I went and bought a new one.
> 
> ...


I am not a bible thumper and have no religion but my own personal relationship with my God and I'm not interesting in anyone else's but I have to share this. I first remember reading this as a child and not understanding, but now many years later it is crystal clear we are living in the "last days" of the world as we know it. One of the biggest reasons I stick to my SHTF preps is because this was predicted generations before I came around.

2 Timothy 3 But know this, that in the last days critical times hard to deal with will be here. 2 For men will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boastful, haughty, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, disloyal, 3 having no natural affection, not open to any agreement, slanderers, without self-control, fierce, without love of goodness, 4 betrayers, headstrong, puffed up with pride, lovers of pleasures rather than lovers of God,


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Alternative medicine is something I've been researching as a back up and supplement. I'm checking out all my options to help mitigate anything that comes along. Natural medicine has been around for centuries and for the most part, it's helped. In some cases where it didn't I suspect diet may have also played a role.


If you do research on the history of disease you will find a direct relationship to poor diet, hygiene, poverty and times of war.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And right on cue.....

https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-h...re-strain-vaccinations-to-start-idUKKBN1KS1OF

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moral of @tirednurse story? Be prepared to deal with any SHTF scenario on your own. You may parish anyways, but if your waiting on emergency services or the government, you will die a fools death. Be prepared to take care of you and yours on your own.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Moral of @tirednurse story? Be prepared to deal with any SHTF scenario on your own. You may parish anyways, but if your waiting on emergency services or the government, you will die a fools death. *Be prepared to take care of you and yours on your own.*


That's the goal.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> This is a question that gets tossed out a lot. So my opinion? I don't have a "professional obligation" anymore than the garbage man or the banker does because this is just a job like any other.
> 
> It used to mean something to go to school for an education in a specialized field but not anymore. At work I am a number, not a nurse, not a person, just like with every other job that I have had in my life. My personal feelings of obligation to my patients don't exist anymore. More often than not nurses are treated in ways that, if out in the real world, the offender (patient ) would be throw into jail or at least charged with some type of crime. Daily we are cursed at, disrespected, sexually assaulted, have things thrown at us, hit, kicked, bit, spit upon, stabbed with sharp objects, expected to supply enough narcotic meds to kill a horse so some druggie can get his high so he will stay in the hospital long enough so we can try to heal him. We have to wipe ass of people who get their jollies from us having to do it, just because we are the nurses. We are the ones that are made servants in the luxury hotel people have made of the hospital. And the worst part? We have to do it with a smile on our faces and make those patient happy because ratings are everything in this internet world. If the patients complain, ratings go down and hospital doesn't get as much money. So we deal with it. Just a few days ago I had a patient that was so violent that I had 6 security guards and 3 of the city police in the room with me to deal with it. One of police officers was more afraid of the ass wipe than I was, and stood in the corner with his hand on his gun. Why would I want to stick around to save a patient like that?
> 
> ...


sounds like you are the exception to the usual medical - social worker type occupational employee ....

seems like you are well wised up about getting out before it totals out completely >>> hope you're totally ready for a possible martial law lockdown and forced servitude - possibly even a forced re-location to another hospital in other parts of the country ......


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> sounds like you are the exception to the usual medical - social worker type occupational employee ....
> 
> seems like you are well wised up about getting out before it totals out completely >>> hope you're totally ready for a possible martial law lockdown and forced servitude - possibly even a forced re-location to another hospital in other parts of the country ......


I am completely aware of the possibility that I may be forced to work under martial law. I shared this years ago, but most probably are not aware. Several years ago, seems like it was in 2013 but I'm not sure, I was in a mandatory work meeting where we were "educated" on the extent of this possibility. Basically we were told that our identity was now in a government data base that was shared with the military and national guard so that in the event of "road closures in the event of a catastrophe" we would show our identification to the guards at blockade and be escorted to our assigned work area. we were told that we would be expected to show up at work, no matter what the emergency was, and that if we did not have a way to get there, transportation would be provided for us. While I was working as a home health nurse our company actually gave us badges that had bar code we were told was for the purpose of the military to quickly identify us so we could cross road blocks without problems.

So yes I am aware of the possibility, but I am also not one of the cattle that will just go along with it and show up to do as I'm told. They will have to come and find me and I'm hoping that will be to much of a bother when thousands of other nurses and medical staff will just show up like cows to the slaughter.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> I am completely aware of the possibility that I may be forced to work under martial law. I shared this years ago, but most probably are not aware. Several years ago, seems like it was in 2013 but I'm not sure, I was in a mandatory work meeting where we were "educated" on the extent of this possibility. Basically we were told that our identity was now in a government data base that was shared with the military and national guard so that in the event of "road closures in the event of a catastrophe" we would show our identification to the guards at blockade and be escorted to our assigned work area. we were told that we would be expected to show up at work, no matter what the emergency was, and that if we did not have a way to get there, transportation would be provided for us. While I was working as a home health nurse our company actually gave us badges that had bar code we were told was for the purpose of the military to quickly identify us so we could cross road blocks without problems.
> 
> So yes I am aware of the possibility, but I am also not one of the cattle that will just go along with it and show up to do as I'm told. They will have to come and find me and I'm hoping that will be to much of a bother when thousands of other nurses and medical staff will just show up like cows to the slaughter.


the sheeple are totally oblivious to this >>>>> what totally amazes me - the preppers that willingly sign themselves up for this kind of possible capture & servitude - because they sign up to be a public service "volunteer" they think they serve at THEIR convenience .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Yes there are patients that don't cause problems and for the most part are decent individuals, but I'm not going to risk my life, my safety and that of my family's for any of them.


Let me know if you ever need a knife suitable for a "tracheotomy." I've been known to polish a bit.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/science-environment-42690577


----------

